
Automated Background Checks Freeze Out Renters - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/28/business/renters-background-checks.html
======
awillen
Especially after Equifax, I'm a big believer that one of two things needs to
happen when it comes to the kinds of databases that are used to decide whether
people have access to critical things like housing and credit:

1\. The government takes them over and runs them

2\. The companies' high-level execs automatically have personal liability for
mistakes when they accept the job

Since the latter is unlikely to ever happen, it's pretty clear to me that
these kinds of things shouldn't be permitted to be handled by private
enterprise (and I very much lean libertarian and believe that private
companies are better than the government at most things most of the time).
Capitalism is great, but it just doesn't work when there are human rights
considerations (and I would say access to housing very much qualifies).

